# domestic partner



## Kamalja (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello.
We are living in Sabadell I and my fiancee from germany we have submited paraja de hecho. we still never receive certificate since 3 november,the first day they told us we shall receive the certificate in two week after a month we went there again and told us to wait for another two weeks, after the weeks i was there and they keep telling me stories i dont understant.is pitty that i can speak spainish please help us.what can we do now,any advice


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kamalja said:


> Hello.
> We are living in Sabadell I and my fiancee from germany we have submited paraja de hecho. we still never receive certificate since 3 november,the first day they told us we shall receive the certificate in two week after a month we went there again and told us to wait for another two weeks, after the weeks i was there and they keep telling me stories i dont understant.is pitty that i can speak spainish please help us.what can we do now,any advice


Do you mean you do speak Spanish, or that you don't :confused2:

I don't know what to suggest if you do - but if you don't then take someone with you who does


----------



## Kamalja (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello.
We are living in Sabadell I and my fiancee from germany we have submited paraja de hecho. we still never receive certificate since 3 november,the first day they told us we shall receive the certificate in two week after a month we went there again and told us to wait for another two weeks, after the weeks i was there and they keep telling me stories i dont understant.is pitty that i cant speak spainish please help us.what can we do now,any advice


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kamalja said:


> Hello.
> We are living in Sabadell I and my fiancee from germany we have submited paraja de hecho. we still never receive certificate since 3 november,the first day they told us we shall receive the certificate in two week after a month we went there again and told us to wait for another two weeks, after the weeks i was there and they keep telling me stories i dont understant.is pitty that i cant speak spainish please help us.what can we do now,any advice


so you *can't * speak Spanish


then you need to go with a translator to find out exactly what is going on


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kamalja said:


> Hello.
> We are living in Sabadell I and my fiancee from germany we have submited paraja de hecho. we still never receive certificate since 3 november,the first day they told us we shall receive the certificate in two week after a month we went there again and told us to wait for another two weeks, after the weeks i was there and they keep telling me stories i dont understant.is pitty that i cant speak spainish please help us.what can we do now,any advice



You've just repeated your first post. Read what xabiachica has already told you in answer to that. Take someone who speaks spanish with you to translate, hopefully you'll then understand whats happening

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> You've just repeated your first post. Read what xabiachica has already told you in answer to that. Take someone who speaks spanish with you to translate, hopefully you'll then understand whats happening
> 
> Jo xxx


I thought that too...and nearly deleted it!!!


just one letter added though if you look _very_ carefully


----------

